# Мой опыт установки 2х M6-L



## m6l-cyborg (13 Сен 2015)

Всем привет!
Хочу поделится своим опытом жизни с грыжами и лечения с помощью установки 2х M6-L в Подольском окружном военном госпитале.
Оперировался 23.12.2014. Прошло уже 9 месяцев с момента операции и, если описывать моё состояние кратко, то всё супер. Я стал другим человеком. 
Хронологию событий я писал в свой блог. 
Если у кого-то будут вопросы - задавайте.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (13 Сен 2015)

Добрый день! У вас в блоге не написано какие грыжи были, где были какие размеры? И если у вас снимки до операции?


----------



## Гарри (13 Сен 2015)

Добрый день!
Эта инфа будет очень полезной. На этом сайте среди консультирующих врачей бытует мнение о вредности искусственных дисков, однако факты говорят о противоположном. Это самая безопасная и решающая все проблемы биомеханики операция. Я надеюсь у вас все супер?

Как вы себя чувствуете? Есть ли боли? Если есть то какой характер болей? Мы здесь все знаем, боль- боли рознь! По блогу, у вас ранее была операция. Как во время второй операции по протезированию была решена проблема спаек и рубцов после первой? Когда криворукие адепты заднего доступа вскрывали/сверлили вам дужку позвонка, связки и т.д.


----------



## конст2013 (13 Сен 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Эта инфа будет очень полезной. На этом сайте среди консультирующих врачей бытует мнение о вредности искусственных дисков, однако факты говорят о противоположном. Это самая безопасная и решающая все проблемы биомеханики операция. Я надеюсь у вас все супер?


Послушайте Гарри ненадо рекламировать операцию с имплантантами -это супер крайняя мера на неё должны быть индивидуальные показания. а то смотрю становится модным .Искуственный позвонок в любом случае хуже своего.

Автору даже невозможно ответить.Даже если всё написаное в блоге правда, всё равно выглядит как реклама по установки имплантантов, это было как в давней рекламе в програме здоровье-когда ведущая говорила о вреде бега после 35 лет и рекламировала велотренажёры заменяющие бег .
*Это не значит что у всех так будет!!!*


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Искуственный позвонок в любом случае хуже своего.


Согласна, но иногда альтернативы просто нет.
Как в моём случае.


конст2013 написал(а):


> ...не надо рекламировать операцию с имплантантами -это супер крайняя мера на неё должны быть индивидуальные показания. а то смотрю становится модным


Когда ситуация безвыходна, речь не идёт о моде.
Да, показания должны быть абсолютными.
Но многим важно знать, что после такой операции жизнь не прекращается.


----------



## конст2013 (13 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Согласна, но иногда альтернативы просто нет.
> Как в моём случае.
> 
> Когда ситуация безвыходна, речь не идёт о моде.
> ...


Понимаете тут главное чтоб была какая-то граница между показом что после такой операции жизнь продолжается и показом что операция с имплантанами лучше чем без них у поста гарри что такое даже есть!?


----------



## leo1980 (13 Сен 2015)

главное чтобы не ставили импланты всем подряд, ведь это деньги и без разницы кто платит.
почти всегда есть заинтересованная сторона, тем более в СНГ.


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Понимаете тут главное чтоб была какая-то граница между показом что после такой операции жизнь продолжается и показом что операция с имплантанами лучше чем без них у поста гарри что такое даже есть!?


Вы несколько сумбурно излагаете свои мысли, но я думаю, что от хорошей жизни импланты не ставят.
Топикстартер ответит на вопрос  *fastwolf-1985*, по каким показаниям и при каком диагнозе было принято решение об оперативном вмешательстве, удовлетворив наше отнюдь не праздное любопытство.


----------



## Гарри (13 Сен 2015)

Согласен с La murr, насчет сумбурного изложения. Перечитал 3 раза пост конст2013. Генератор случайных слов. Смысл не понять. Конст2013, если вы хотите чтобы люди вас понимали, ясно выражайте свои мысли. 
К тому-же не зная человека конст2013 уже успел обвинить M6 L kiborg в скрытой рекламе и возможной фальсификации блога.


----------



## конст2013 (13 Сен 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Согласен с La murr, насчет сумбурного изложения. Перечитал 3 раза пост конст2013. Генератор случайных слов. Смысл не понять. Конст2013, если вы хотите чтобы люди вас понимали, ясно выражайте свои мысли.
> К тому-же не зная человека конст2013 уже успел обвинить M6 L kiborg в скрытой рекламе и возможной фальсификации блога.


Ну вопервых я явно не обвинял в фальсификации .Я говорил что возможно и правда.Ну насчёт рекламы так да конечно,даже если человек не является рекламным агентом всё равно  ну вылечился хорошо зачем явно это всё показывать . Вот я например рекламирую консервативное лечение в своих постах , но ведь в этом нет ничего плохого,чем рекламировать супер крайнюю меру.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (14 Сен 2015)

Может подождем автора темы, что он нам покажет и расскажет на наши вопросы. Вы можете продолжать Конст2013 в своей теме рассказывать о своем лечение.


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> ...вылечился хорошо зачем явно это всё показывать...


Для того, чтобы у тех, кому предстоит подобное лечение, была информация.
Мы же все здесь делимся собственным опытом лечения и выздоровления!
И я в том числе.


----------



## конст2013 (14 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Для того, чтобы у тех, кому предстоит подобное лечение, была информация.
> Мы же все здесь делимся собственным опытом лечения и выздоровления!
> И я в том числе.


Посмотрите вот эту тему -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24184/ .Вот уже здесь на форуме начинается пропаганда имплантнантов.Новый доктор предлагает между выбором операции с имплантантами или без -предлагает с имлпантантами.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (14 Сен 2015)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Всем привет!
> Хочу поделится своим опытом жизни с грыжами и лечения с помощью установки 2х M6-L в Подольском окружном военном госпитале.
> Оперировался 23.12.2014. Прошло уже 9 месяцев с момента операции и, если описывать моё состояние кратко, то всё супер. Я стал другим человеком.
> Хронологию событий я писал в свой блог.
> Если у кого-то будут вопросы - задавайте.


А вы нам ответите на вопросы?


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Посмотрите вот эту тему -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24184/ .Вот уже здесь на форуме начинается пропаганда имплантнантов.Новый доктор предлагает между выбором операции с имплантантами или без -предлагает с имлпантантами.


Я не усматриваю в ответе врача пропаганду имплантов.
Доктор говорит о необходимости фиксации (стабилизации), как о предпочтительном для данного пациента варианте решения имеющейся проблемы.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (14 Сен 2015)

Мне вот тоже очень интересна информация по этим имплантах, сам находил двух людей которым делали данную операцию и общался с ними. Искал информацию на иностранных сайтах.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (14 Сен 2015)

Прошу прощения за молчание. Мне почему-то не приходят оповещения на почту об обновлениях в этой ветке. Поэтому увидел сообщения только сегодня, когда зашёл.
Снимки я выложу в блог. С ними же могу выложить сканы описаний снимков. Постараюсь в течение недели.
Точные размеры грыж до операции я уже и не помню. Что-то вроде L5S1-6мм, L4L5-5мм, L3L4-3мм. Но в любом случае в документах можно будет посмотреть точно.
По поводу показаниям к операции. Я мог жить и без неё, что и делал несколько лет перед этим. Только не как полноценный человек. Никакой активной жизни. Никакого спорта, кроме плавания. Ну и всякие неудобства, типа, ноющей спины к вечеру рабочего дня и панического страха поездок из-за боязни сорвать спину. Я почитал, что можно сделать и пришёл к выводу, что только имплант, так как операция до этого у меня уже была и статика уже нарушена. Конечно, проконсультировался с врачом. Терять мне, кроме денег, было особо нечего, так что я решился на операцию.


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2015)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Прошу прощения за молчание. Мне почему-то не приходят оповещения на почту об обновлениях в этой ветке.


 *m6l-cyborg*, измените настройки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20430/


----------



## m6l-cyborg (14 Сен 2015)

У меня все включено и было включено.


----------



## конст2013 (14 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Я не усматриваю в ответе врача пропаганду имплантов.
> Доктор говорит о необходимости фиксации (стабилизации), как о предпочтительном для данного пациента варианте решения имеющейся проблемы.


Извините я может чего не понимаю врач предложил операцию  чтоб избежать рецидив в этом сегменте.Но так ведь эта операция на самом деле страхует от рецедива в оперированом сегменте в независисмости от того какая грыжа.Рецедив может быть от любой грыжи .Так что может всем тогда её предлагать вместо обычной?! Да уж куда катится форум!!!


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Извините я может чего не понимаю врач предложил операцию  чтоб избежать рецидив в этом сегменте.Но так ведь эта операция на самом деле страхует от рецедива в оперированом сегменте в независисмости от того какая грыжа.Рецедив может быть от любой грыжи .Так что может всем тогда её предлагать вместо обычной?! Да уж куда катится форум!!!


Константин, поумерьте свой пыл.
Рецидив может быть и без операции.
Мнение докторов лично для меня против Вашего в приоритете.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (15 Сен 2015)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> У меня все включено и было включено.


Вы не забыли про нас?


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (16 Сен 2015)

Автор куда-то пропал, а тема очень интересная особенно мне.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Сен 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Автор куда-то пропал, а тема очень интересная особенно мне.


http://m6-l.blogspot.ru/


----------



## конст2013 (16 Сен 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> http://m6-l.blogspot.ru/


PЗдравстуйте доктор.Тут на форуме началсь пропаганда имплантантов против обычной операции в избежании рецедивов и в виде хорошего присмера автора темы.Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (16 Сен 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> http://m6-l.blogspot.ru/


Будем ждать тогда когда появятся снимки до операции и после.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> PЗдравстуйте доктор.Тут на форуме началсь пропаганда имплантантов против обычной операции в избежании рецедивов и в виде хорошего присмера автора темы.Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение.


Мое мнение появится лет через десять.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (16 Сен 2015)

Оповещения мне на почту так и не приходят. Так что просьба к администраторам форума что-нибудь посмотреть у себя в настройках или в логах форума.
По поводу выкладывания снимков я уже писал, что я постараюсь сделать это в течение недели, так как в цифровом виде у меня их нет, а чтобы их сфотографировать в хорошем качестве, мне надо взять у родственников зеркалку. Ни на то, ни на другое у меня нет времени в будни.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (20 Сен 2015)

Выложил в блоге снимки - ссылка


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (21 Сен 2015)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Выложил в блоге снимки - ссылка


Добрый день! При листезе тоже делают операцию? Что на это вам доктор сказал?


----------



## m6l-cyborg (21 Сен 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Добрый день! При листезе тоже делают операцию? Что на это вам доктор сказал?


У себя в описании МРТ не нашел ничего про листезы. Видимо, потому мне доктор про них ничего и не говорил.
В Вашей ситуации это может быть не так. Можете сами с ним связаться и проконсультироваться.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (21 Сен 2015)

m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> У себя в описании МРТ не нашел ничего про листезы. Видимо, потому мне доктор про них ничего и не говорил.
> В Вашей ситуации это может быть не так. Можете сами с ним связаться и проконсультироваться.


 
У вас так написано


----------



## leo1980 (21 Сен 2015)

*fastwolf-1985*, 
как я читал то при 5 мм не ставят импланты данного типа, но там хз.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (21 Сен 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 73876
> У вас так написано


Видимо, так и есть. Но, ещё раз, мне ничего про это доктор не говорил.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (21 Сен 2015)

Мне тоже не понятно как они себя ведут при листезе? Можно их
ставить или нет? Кто нам даст информацию?


----------



## m6l-cyborg (22 Сен 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Мне тоже не понятно как они себя ведут при листезе? Можно их
> ставить или нет? Кто нам даст информацию?


Информацию может дать либо производитель, либо врачи, которые наблюдают таких пациентов после операции. Либо врач, который оперирует, так как он знает ограничения для установки и наблюдает пациентов после операции.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (22 Сен 2015)

Иван Александрович сказал что при смещение до 5 мм ставить m6l можно.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (3 Окт 2015)

Как ваша спина? Как здоровье? Давно не пишите?


----------



## m6l-cyborg (21 Дек 2015)

У меня всё отлично. Подробности в моём блоге.


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Сен 2017)

Почитал Ваш блог. Но, Вы уж меня простите, был сильно удивлен тем, что Вы позволяете себе поднимать такие тяжести, даже если Ваша жена весит 35 кг. И спрашиваете в чем причина обострений, хотя обострения без боли или с терпимой болью, я уже и за обострения не считаю, это часть моей жизни, к сожалению.
Здоровья Вам.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Ноя 2018)

@m6l-cyborg, Как там ваши искусственные диски поживают?


----------



## Evpatiy (2 Ноя 2018)

@Александр_100, у меня есть подозрение что в этой ветке не обошлось без "рекламной" составляющей.
Могу конечно же ошибаться ,сугубо ИМХО


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Ноя 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> @Александр_100, у меня есть подозрение что в этой ветке не обошлось без "рекламной" составляющей.
> Могу конечно же ошибаться ,сугубо ИМХО


Вот я тоже так считаю! Не на столько все здорово с этими M6, как некоторые пишут!
Создать искусственный диск, который простоит до конца жизни и с ним не будит проблем, будит все идеально гнуться, работать....... Мне кажется пока люди еще не научились.
Очень хотелось бы посмотреть видео как гнуться люди, у которых в пояснице стоит 2-3 таких штуки.


----------



## Evpatiy (3 Ноя 2018)

@Александр_100, видео подобные есть в интернете-гнуться нормально.Но эндопротез это механизм  который имеет срок службы.Например тазобедренный это 10-15 лет т.е . несколько раз в жизни его необходимо заменить.На поясничный отдел нагрузка не меньшая.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Ноя 2018)

@Evpatiy, естественно. Любой механизм в автомобиле изнашивается. Подшипники менять нужно всяко.
И сразу возникает вопрос. А что лучше полнота движения и регулярное ТО механизмов или сращивание позвонков.
Лично я всегда за то, чтобы двигалось!
Но делать из человека киборга это не тот путь мне кажется.
Нужно учиться создавать живые диски, которые бы не нужно было бы менять. Но до этого пока мы не доросли.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (19 Ноя 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @m6l-cyborg, Как там ваши искусственные диски поживают?


Всё отлично. Работаю, бегаю, хожу в спортзал.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Ноя 2018)

Поздравляю. Хорошо, когда ничего не болит.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (19 Ноя 2018)

Это точно. Сам иногда ловлю себя на этой мысли.


----------



## gzharkoj (19 Сен 2022)

@m6l-cyborg, добрый день. Сейчас у вас пробег 7 лет? Ради интереса смотрели на МРТ, что там у вас?


----------

